# selling fish locally



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

How do you sell fish locally?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I sell to the LFS for 1/3 store credit when I need to return an excess male.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

The local aquarium society has its own forum for questions, trades and sells. Lots of folks around here use craigslist.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Craigslist doesen't allow selling pets online according to their rules. Here is what they say on their site:



> Household pets of any kind including but not limited to dogs, cats, primates, cage birds, rodents, reptiles, amphibians, fish. Re-homing with small adoption fee OK


Maybe the re-homing with small adoption fee lets people slip under the radar with fish?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve St.Laurent said:


> Craigslist doesen't allow selling pets online according to their rules. Here is what they say on their site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they don't want people using it for free advertising to sell animals they breed. cl is more for people selling an item or two every now and then, not for an online retail business. at least that's my assumption

but i agree with finding a local club. that is the best way, outside of lfs, to get rid of fish. and that way you can get cash and not just store credit


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

I rehomed several fish on CL. By the time I went to bed that night I had like 5 replies and even more the next day.

O it could have been I put them down as FREE!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Robtheheretic (Nov 14, 2009)

i see lots of ppl do "rehoming" on CL there one person who breeds angles in nother va and ever few months you will see them back with more angles lol


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe the re-homing rules were put in place to discourage over breeding of cats and dogs, and to encourage finding unwanted pets a home, but it is all self-regulated. There is usually a group of concerned folks in each local area patroling the pet section, flagging ads that look like people are trying to make $$ off of dogs and cats. I have never seen a fish ad flagged, whether it is in the pets section, or the general for sale section. I guess people are not as concerned about fish over-population.


----------



## knfanning (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe you should sell plastic bags of water that happen to include a free fish in them? :wink:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

like selling a $1500 pen that comes with a free football game ticket!


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

:wink:


----------



## kenchelle (Feb 15, 2010)

Aquabid. I purchased some fish here and met a great fellow hobbyist.


----------

